# Mejor aislación térmica



## Neodymio (Ene 7, 2011)

Mi casa está hecha con pared de 30cm en toda la edificación, pero mi habitación la agregué a la casa original y el arquitecto me recomendó ladrillo portante para dicha tarea.
El problema es que en toda la casa la temperatura es óptima, en invierno el calor se mantiene y viceversa en verano, pero en mi habitación todo lo contrario. Las paredes calientes en verano y frías en invierno.
Pensé que al tener huecos funcionaría como una cámara de aire (como la doble pared) que me aísla, pero la realidad es otra. 
No se contradice a la teoría? O se me filtra el frio de la heladera por un agujerito?


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 14, 2011)

En mi país he visto que últimamente están haciendo las edificaciones con bloques de un compuesto que contiene poliestireno expandido (anime, icopor, telgopor, unicel), y según tengo entendido es un buen aislante térmico, es liviano y más económico, aquí le dicen aliven, pero creo que el nombre es una vulgarización


----------

